# Elk calls



## drycreek (Jul 29, 2013)

If I'm in the wrong place let me know. Anyone here make elk calls and if so would you be interested trading some crotch walnut for a call?


----------



## winters98 (Jul 29, 2013)

Are you looking for a Elk Bugle or a Cow call?



drycreek said:


> If I'm in the wrong place let me know. Anyone here make elk calls and if so would you be interested trading some crotch walnut for a call?


----------



## drycreek (Jul 30, 2013)

Cow call.


----------



## myingling (Jul 30, 2013)

drycreek said:


> Cow call.



If someone else cant hook you up with one I could


----------



## drycreek (Jul 30, 2013)

Myingling, I'll put together a box and you let me know if it will work for you. Give me until the weekend to get it together, I might get it done befor then but no promises.:dash2: [/quote]


----------



## winters98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like he has got you taking care of.
I just made a cow call for fun out of some Ambrosia Maple. If you need another call made let me know I am always up for a trade.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 11, 2013)

It will take me a day or two to get you a box together how about a medium flat rate box and if you like what you see maybe we can make a trade.
What size do you want?


Larry


----------



## winters98 (Aug 12, 2013)

That would be fine just put something fun together and that'll be fine . and let me know where to send the call if you want to trade. I am real easy to please.



drycreek said:


> It will take me a day or two to get you a box together how about a medium flat rate box and if you like what you see maybe we can make a trade.
> What size do you want?
> 
> 
> Larry


----------



## drycreek (Aug 13, 2013)

Give me a few days to get in the shop to get it together, what size wood blanks can you work with?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## drycreek (Aug 17, 2013)

This is what I've come up with 2x2x11 and 3x3x8 1/2 [attachment=29442]


----------



## winters98 (Aug 29, 2013)

drycreek said:


> This is what I've come up with 2x2x11 and 3x3x8 1/2



Got the wood today it looks fantastic . I love working with black walnut. I have some more I get to go cut down , but I never can have enough. 

Your call should arrive any day. I dipped it poly before I sent it. I didn't take a pic of it after I resealed it feel free to post a pic after you get it.

I look forward to seeing if you like it. if not I can always make something special for you from this walnut


----------



## drycreek (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll get a picture posted later. The call is a great looking pcs of work and from what I see all I would say is use a wire hanger the next time you dip and it should come out perfect. Again your workmanship was beautiful and thanks for the trade.  Hey maybe I should have said I did not like it then I could get another in walnut. Just kidding! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------

